# Ear Piercings?



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2020)

So, I keep seeing these FB ads for something called Rowan offering ear piercing appointments at Target. Is that BS? It feels like BS.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## SigningLady (Dec 25, 2020)

I googled it. Looks legit. Select stores only, ones with a clinic I am guessing since the piercing is down by a registered nurse.

News to me. One of the stores I regularly shop at is listed and I haven't seen any promo stuff near the clinic. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## GRC (Dec 25, 2020)

They had them at my store a few weeks ago.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 26, 2020)

What's with the oddly placed gold dust on the girl in the ad?


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 26, 2020)

Captain gonna get me some of them big ass gold hoops.


----------

